# Gamecube controller to xbox?



## Bitmazta (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been looking for controllers for my Xbox, but then I thought, why not use a gamecube controller for it?
Problem is that I can't find an adapter for them. Any help?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2013)

It would not be a suitable replacement for several reasons:

It Gamecube buttons (except the triggers) are not pressure-sensitive
It has less buttons (L, R, Start, A, B, X, Y, Z versus A, B, C, D, Start, Back, White, Black, L, R)
No accessory slot
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_Controller

You're better off buying a normal XBox controller online.


----------



## Bitmazta (Feb 3, 2013)

I got one Godzilla special controller for fun, so I don't really care about the accessory, same with the button pressure,so that's fine with me. Only problem could be the lack of black/white/back buttons, but they seem pretty. Obsolete and useless to me, especially back since ill be configuring multiplayer matches on my Godzilla.


----------

